# Fridays are Bath Days for Me!



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Wanted to share a pic of Dove during her bath this morning. The second picture was taken last night prior to her evening brush-out. 

Anyone know if we have an Instagam mod installed for BBCode so we can embed a video directly into our posts? I know we have one for YouTube.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Great pics, Dove is adorable! I do not think Aviannah would stand still long enough for a bath pic. LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I love bath time pix! My girls always look like something out of a scary movie, haha!
She is sooo white for needing a bath. Would love to see a pix after her bath time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She doesn't look too thrilled in the wet picture. She sure is adorable.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Great pics, Dove is adorable! I do not think Aviannah would stand still long enough for a bath pic. LOL


Thanks Denise. That moving around sounds video worthy... hehe!



maddysmom said:


> I love bath time pix! My girls always look like something out of a scary movie, haha!
> She is sooo white for needing a bath. Would love to see a pix after her bath time.


I like them too, Joanne. Oh and the wonderful fragrance after their baths! She smells good for days. Well, until she gets into something... Below are a couple pics of her after her bath, and there is a link to the short video of her playing right after.

*video*: https://www.instagram.com/p/BZESWnAgPG8/?taken-by=dove_and_manda



pippersmom said:


> She doesn't look too thrilled in the wet picture. She sure is adorable.


Kathy, thank you! Haha - well, she just kind of stands there and endures it. She is pretty good natured and lets me do whatever (topknots, brush/ comb-throughs, freshening up her paws, brushing her teeth, etc.) and for that I am thankful. I started with her the very day I got her so she is used to it. I think she even enjoys much of it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable after bath pix! I just love a puppies energy...and boy, does ever have a lot of that!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Manda someone else would have to come video her bath time for me! LOL She does very well standing in her bubble bath but goes a tad nuts when I wash her face and head.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

So true, Joanne!
Denise - lol! The face is probably Dove's least favorite as well. 

btw, I feel terrible- I was in a hurry this morning (been sick the past few days so out of it) and forgot to put conditioner on her. She has leave-in conditioner on (so I could brush/ comb), but that is all. Wonder if I should condition her hair tomorrow?

ok one more pic because I can't help myself:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love her stocky little body!!!!!!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

hahhaha Yes, we are all in love over here!


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Dove is adorable! Cute video. I love her bow!


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

She is so precious!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you, Susan and Luna!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh ,she is just so cute! Such a pretty girl! It sounds like you are having a wonderful time with her.

Enjoy every moment of puppy time - it goes by too fast. :wub:


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you, Kathleen!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! (Took this pic today of Dove - she says hello!)


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So adorable. What a pretty girl!!! She appears ever so patient. Love it

Lainie


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I could just look at these pictures all day. So cute. Lucy tries to jump out of the sink when I bathe
her. Except when she knows we’re all done and I turn to the dryer to get her warm towel. She just stands and waits for it then snuggles her head into the towel. It’s the cutest thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks you two  

Dove got her bath today and I wanted to post a couple new pics. She's 4 pounds now! She learned how to go down the stairs today and now she's bopping all over. I can't imagine my life without her!

Also linking one of my favorite recent quick clips of her: https://www.instagram.com/p/BZzQM9FAfQq/


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pretty cute! to me our pups aren't at their best when wet LOL and they don't look so thrilled with the bath, but they make up for it when all dry and fluffy.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

*Dove's Picture Thread*

Oh yes, they are so beautiful and smell so yummy when they are freshly groomed!

Note: Changing the title of this thread to reflect Dove's picture thread. (Update: Oh bummer - doesn't look like I can change the title. Oh well!)

Pic from this evening:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

She is adorable as usual! :wub: Love the new pics!


----------

